# Long Island orchid show 2018



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2018)

Anyone else going?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2018)

Stopped by this afternoon. There was only one display so mostly vending, Piping Rock, Marlowe Orchids, Orchidphile. Ecuagenera, J&L, Dragon Agro, and 2 new vendors, RMP from Ohio, who I bought a Paph from, nd White Plains Orchids, who had amazing Chiloschistas.










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2018)

BTW, Dragon Agro is wholesaling Carnivorous plants. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2018)

Oops! Kellys Korner supplies. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

